# Dog ate large rawhide piece...



## kgallich (Oct 25, 2004)

My 10 y/o female Chessie (88lbs) swallowed a piece of rawhide that was about 2" wide by 5-6" long. Do you think this will cause any problems? I normally don't use rawhides but my puppy has been chewing on different things so I bought them both rawhide wraps to occupy the pup...


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Our first Golden used to do that all of the time, drove us nuts.She lived to 15 and 1/2. She would unravel the whole thing, get it nice and goey and then swallow it whole. We do not let our current Goldens have them. Based on our experience your dog should be fine.
Hope that you do not have any problems.
Colleen


----------



## Burke Earley (Jun 22, 2006)

Beware of bloat. I would keep a close eye on her.


----------



## kgallich (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Colleen for the info. I'll watch her BM over the next few days to make sure that she is regular and see what happens from there. No more rawhides in my house....


----------



## kgallich (Oct 25, 2004)

Will do thanks Burke...


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I had a male golden--about 75 lbs. who did the same thing and he died. I'd get my dog to the vet asap!! I didn't know he'd gotten it, but he managed to climb out of his kennel run and get into the kennel next to him where there was a large chunk of rawhide. Within 24 hours he was horribly ill and I had to put him down. I hope you're luckier than I was, but I wouldn't take a chance and wait around for it to come out.
Suzanne B


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Hopefully it will just be a little roughage to clean out the system.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I've seen dogs do it all the time. It can be dangerous if it doesn't pass. Watch for a BM tonight and tomorrow morning and then just keep an eye on it over the next few days. If she doesn't have a BM or vomits followed by no BM or just plain starts acting strange, definitely take her in. 

I won't feed those kinds of rawhides but I do frequently give them pressed rawhide, they can't get the long pieces with the pressed and I never worry when I give it to them though I do supervise. 

Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I only give my 3 yo Lab a rawhide bone when I'm in the room with him.
It doesn't take long for him to chew pieces off and swallow them.


----------



## kgallich (Oct 25, 2004)

She passed the rawhide and life is good again! Thanks for the replies...


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Ahhhhh, the greatest "outcome" one could hope for. Glad to hear she's okay.

G


----------

